# You think cutting down on carbs hard work?



## katie (Jul 28, 2009)

This poor boy is allergic to ALL food:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article6730047.ece

It was on the news today


----------



## Donald (Jul 28, 2009)

Poor soul the parents must be frustrated and the young lad must find it hard


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thats just brought a tear to my eye..What a terrible condition..respect to the little boy and his parents and family

Heidi
x


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 28, 2009)

I remember eating a cup full of crushed ice after watching the never ending story (I think I was trying to mimick that rock eating creature!!) at the cinema, but cor blimey, you couldn't make this up!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 28, 2009)

That is so sad  Isnt he a gorgeous healthy looking child  though, it just goes to show how well the human body can adapt to eating no food but having alternatives through the peg.


----------



## katie (Jul 29, 2009)

Hopefully they will find some foods that he is able to eat in future, after some more research! You're right AM, it is amazing he looks so healthy.  I saw the liquid nutrients that is pumped into him on the news and it looked like formula milk


----------

